# How do you like your topknot?



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

The poodle topknot is so versatile. Just wondering how people like their poodle's topknot to look. The way I like the poodle topknot is with more hair in the front, with more of a bump and more hair on the stop - I guess more of the "show dog" topknot. Many pet clients however, think their dog cannot see, and ask that all the hair between the eyes is shaved off and less hair in the front. I dislike how some poodles look like they ran into a wall, and with a horrible cone-shaped topknot. And then some people think there's too much hair when I try to get more neck crest to blend into the topknot! When I was interviewing for grooming jobs, I got an earful on how all my poodles (in my portfolio) had "too much hair on the head" and "too much hair in front." I am interested to see how people who are into showing dogs view the "pet" topknot and how regular people view the "show" topknot.

I also love rear angulation and am horrified with poodles who appear as if they do not have a rump! but that is another thread altogether...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I like mine huge and blended down the neck ^^


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I love the show topknot and the pet topknot! I like pet topknots to be shaped to create a nice expression. I do not like those in-between topknots that are "pet" yet blended into the ears. I think those give poodles a very ugly expression. I only like blended
Topknots if they are long enough to be banded up.

I too don't like dogs that don't have rear angulation. Millie has a low tail set which causes her pin bone to not be prominent, even though she has decent angulation. I am currently growing out her bum hair and scissoring it to create a more angled look.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I like this banded topknot for a poodle in the longer cuts:
http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/15576-kai-guy.html

And I love Henry's (and Millie's) topknot for a Miami or shorter trim: 
http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/15654-handsome-henry.html


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Well _my_ TK is shaved bald.  

But, when it comes to the boys, I like it just long enuf to cover their Klingon skull ridges. Not too 'poofy' for me, thanx.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Lol countryboy, I know what you mean about their Klingon skulls! And Kai is such a beautiful poodle. As a groomer, it's always hard to decide between a clip or topknot that will enhance the dog's look and expression, and what is actually pratical for the owner. I always want to leave more hair than I want to take off but I know the dog will be a matted mess!

I have been diligently trying to grow out Leroy's hair all over, but I don't think I can take it anymore! His body hair is fine (I want that looooong) but I am seriously going through shaved face and feet withdrawals. To the point where I keep staring at poodle pictures of shaved FFT just to get my fix. I plan on shaving his face into a mustache (although I want to shave it all off! But will do it in steps) and shaving his tail & feet sometime next week. I was going to wait till next year! The horror!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

long and blended or corded. don't like the pet topknot bump


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I like topknots are long and full, with fullness at the front. How much time does it take to brush out anyway, a minute? It's no more work, and sooo much prettier!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I love Kai's topknot - gorgeous!! My favorite is a tied up topknot. But, they're a lot of work, and for a scissored tk I like them really high and tight. I always think of Will Smith when I'm doing them because I just make a box on top of their heads before I round the edges. : P

And, yes, I love a good corner-y bum! It's like a haircut and butt lift in one! Exhibit A:


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

At risk of sounding like Moto Moto (_Madagascar 2_, funny movie), I like 'em big, I like 'em round. And yes, they are supposed to over hang a bit, otherwise they look startled. I do something similar to the Bichon 'shelf' so that the brow area holds up the rest properly. I also prefer a crest down the back, but I rarely take it all the way down since most people keep collars on their dogs. And if they don't brush, no crest. Then it looks like a hat, but hey, that's not my fault.

And I HATE it when clients have hacked off the front in between a groom. Pro Hint: if it's too long for you, it's time to schedule an appointment, y'all. And I even trim the front on my client's topknots WAY beyond what I would do on my own dog. Generally most of my people like my big round topknots, but I have several who want short ones too and I admit, I take a snap-on to that and scissor the rest, otherwise it will never come out right. I'm not any good at scissoring short topknots!

When I first started grooming more than a decade ago, the super square topknot was all the rage. UGH. I could never make them look good, particularly when the rest of the dog was all rounded lambs. A square top looked so out of place.

But with a big jacket, I also like them tied. And I love devil horns, but I could be biased, since my girl was so cute when she had them (one day, she will again!). Right now, it's go huge or go home, she's halfway into a Bichon look (I can't wait to get her beautiful shaved face back, but if it takes this long to grow out a face, I'm getting furry faced clips out of the way now!).


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

As long as it's big and poofy, I love it all. Right now Darby's is long and banded.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

lavillerose said:


> But with a big jacket, I also like them tied. And I love devil horns, but I could be biased, since my girl was so cute when she had them (one day, she will again!). Right now, it's go huge or go home, she's halfway into a Bichon look (I can't wait to get her beautiful shaved face back, but if it takes this long to grow out a face, I'm getting furry faced clips out of the way now!).


I love the topknot in the first pic, and the second is a _great _profile.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Lumi is SO cute!! I want to put her in my pocket and carry her around. I love the big topknots on toys lol. The hair matches their attitude!

Albi is one gorgeous poodle! The Bichon style looks SO good! I've been trying to grow my standard's hair out like that but I can't take the furry face any longer! At least I can say I tried it!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Tokipoke, thank you! ..And tell me about it! This girl is way too big for her britches!!

Lavillerose, Albi is ridiculously cute as a giant black Bichon. I love it!! Kudos to you trying out the furry styles! I'm sure we'll do that someday when Lumi's easier to groom and keep clean. I've been thinking of growing a little donut mustache, though. Haha, I'd probably make it a week and then shave it off!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

lavillerose said:


> ...But with a big jacket, I also like them tied. And I love devil horns, but I could be biased, since my girl was so cute when she had them (one day, she will again!). Right now, it's go huge or go home, she's halfway into a Bichon look (I can't wait to get her beautiful shaved face back, but if it takes this long to grow out a face, I'm getting furry faced clips out of the way now!).


I have to ask: Are those *Lord of the Rings* magnets lining the top of your refrigerator in the background of the CC picture?


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Pammipoodle — Thank you! Ugh, the Bichon is so much work though. One thing about a Toy, it takes a lot less hair to accomplish the fancy stuff. Even on a Mini, it's taken since the end of June to grow this much to get her to look stocky (and I haven't cut her tail at all since April). Her hair is so close to being the right length everywhere except filling in the sides of her face, and it'll probably take another 2 months to get there! I'm so ready to just take it down. Two months is nothing to most people, but to a groomer it's madness! On Lumi though, I bet you could do it in 3 or 4 months instead of the 6 I'm banking on. She's got to be a third of Albi's size!

Rowan — ...Yes. And what you aren't seeing are the other 12 movie posters around my house! I'm a hardcore _Rings_ fan, and can't wait for _The Hobbit_ next year!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

lavillerose said:


> Rowan — ...Yes. And what you aren't seeing are the other 12 movie posters around my house! I'm a hardcore _Rings_ fan, and can't wait for _The Hobbit_ next year!


Me too! I'm so glad he split it into two parts. My sable poodle is "Pippin" and my sister has "Frodo."  I'm embarrassed to admit how many LoTR statues and magnets I own. I loved the books growing up and LOVED the movies. 

Have you read the Game of Thrones series? (It's currently on HBO.) That's an _excellent _series too--well worth the read.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

LOL, heck, I'm sad my Merry & Pippin t-shirts don't fit anymore.

I actually hated The Hobbit when I read it in school, and didn't give Rings a chance because of it at the time. But I think books/films need to come to you at the right time in life for the story to hook you, and I needed those films when they came. They helped along a lot of the issues I had with the books, (mostly characterization and all the boring walking!), and now I read them yearly and watch them even more.

I have tried to read GoT, but got hung up on the same issues, I have a hard time keeping a lot of the characters straight, and there are so many thrown at you at once. I don't have HBO, but when I get around to signing up for Netflix I might try the series and see if that helps.

I have considered naming a dog Samwise, but it has to be the _right_ dog. I've always wanted a Lakeland, and terriers are very hobbity — stubborn, loyal to a fault, and they love gardening!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

lavillerose said:


> LOL, heck, I'm sad my Merry & Pippin t-shirts don't fit anymore.
> 
> I actually hated The Hobbit when I read it in school, and didn't give Rings a chance because of it at the time. But I think books/films need to come to you at the right time in life for the story to hook you, and I needed those films when they came. They helped along a lot of the issues I had with the books, (mostly characterization and all the boring walking!), and now I read them yearly and watch them even more.
> 
> ...


(Sorry for thread hijack!!!)
I....love...Game of Thrones. Loved it when I read it a while back and love it even more after seeing the characters come to life on the big screen. Martin isn't afraid to kill off your favorites, that's for sure.  The DVDs come out soon (I hope). 

I have Legolas and Arwen babydoll t-shirts. Oh, and three statues (Aragorn, Legolas and a Lothlorien archer). Among other things...


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I LOVE the topknot to be blended into the ears, i think it looks just adorable! I do love the traditional Poodle top knot too that is rounded and a massive fluffy topknot too, and a show topknot. OK I just love Poodles full stop! But my fav is the top knot blended into the ears.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

lavillerose said:


> LOL, heck, I'm sad my Merry & Pippin t-shirts don't fit anymore.
> 
> I actually hated The Hobbit when I read it in school, and didn't give Rings a chance because of it at the time. But I think books/films need to come to you at the right time in life for the story to hook you, and I needed those films when they came. They helped along a lot of the issues I had with the books, (mostly characterization and all the boring walking!), and now I read them yearly and watch them even more.
> 
> !


argh sacrilige I hated the movies the first time I saw them and sat there saying 'that's not right, that's not right, that's not how it goes." now I've got used to them and watch them sometimes but I still prefer the books, on a side note all the plains of rohan stuff was filmed just outside christchurch that scenery is what I grew up with before I moved to the city.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i made a 25 in geometry in high school, but i read the entire trilogy of LOTR during said class. LOL

i am reading Game of Thrones and LOVE it!

still partial to big hair/blended topknots.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

faerie said:


> i made a 25 in geometry in high school, but i read the entire trilogy of LOTR during said class. LOL
> 
> *i am reading Game of Thrones and LOVE it!*
> 
> still partial to big hair/blended topknots.


How far are you!?!? I'm re-reading it as I needed to "catch up" before the fifth book came out. He made us wait over 5 years. Ugh. I'm on the last one now. There are two more planned and I so hope he doesn't take another 5 years. 

I love big topknots too. I don't like the "surprised" look of a cut back topknot.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I agree. Shaving too far up in between the eyes is a pet peeve of mine. Up to the top of the eye is about as high as I can tolerate LOL.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Ooohhh, our Sig banners look so good 'together.'


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

You guys are too funny :act-up:

(insert comment about LOTR)

"Oh BTW, I like big topknots" LOL!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i like big topknots and i cannot lie ... (sung to the tune of "I like big butts" by sr mix-a-lot)


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> You guys are too funny :act-up:
> 
> (insert comment about LOTR)
> 
> "Oh BTW, I like big topknots" LOL!


I felt bad for hijacking the thread with LoTR and GoT chatter! LOL But I do like big topknots. Honest. Yes, I do.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

This is a good thread for me today...I have been growing out Stella's TK for some time...maybe 6-8 months. I like the look of big TK's too. But Im here to tell you that a big tied up TK is a lot of work getting the hair grown out!! Maybe with a younger dog it is different....because the hair might be different. Stella has GREAT textured hair...but her TK is probly thinner than it use to be. So the problem is...little hairs that break off from the bands curl down and get in the eyes...causing irratation if you dont watch it closely. Also they like to rub those bands with front paws...and that breaks off the hair...making those front tiny shorter hairs just the right length to stick in the eyes! If you get tears...of course youll get tear stains...yuck ...especially on white dogs. So I put Stella's TK up pretty much every morning...and I go to work. I take it down every night mostly...because I remember when I had long hair...pony tails are not comfortable to sleep in...so I take the bands out at night for her and brush her hair...then put it up in the am. It doesnt take too long...maybe 5 or 6 minutes...BUT here is what she looks like many days when I come home..lol I took these just a few minutes ago after reading this thread..
































Now here is after I swept my hand over her tk and smoothed it upward...that will last abou 2 minutes..lol








and from above








Sometimes I think Id llike to go BACK to this TK..lol


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Stella is beautiful! Love her topknot! I admire your dedication to grow it out! 

Now, what do the HUSBANDS think about the big topknots???


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL photos of your Stella! Such a white white girl, and lovely top knot too! My Kai gets those whispys, not sure what to do about it. He washes his face on everything after he eats, and thats what breaks his hair.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Stella is so elegant and regal. Even if she's having a really bad hair day with the frazzled topknot (she still looks cute)! And she's such a nice, crisp white.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

tokipoke said:


> Stella is beautiful! Love her topknot! I admire your dedication to grow it out!
> 
> Now, what do the HUSBANDS think about the big topknots???


Thanks! Well, my husband is a typical poodle dad I think...when we decided to get a poodle he said...ok, as long as we dont put "those balls" on her feet and make her all "foo foo". 

Wasnt long and he was learning along with me to love all that hair! lol When we go places with her he about knocks me over to get her first from the car so hate can hold the leash!! He loves the big hair but is a bit more practical than me. He thinks its a lot of work and it bothers her..I dont think she cares one way or the other  He even likes brushing her out and he did her bath and blow dry this weekend because I had to be somewhere all morning and it was "work day" for Stella...at the hospice cottage:act-up:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Stella is BEAUTIFUL both ways. Stella is my favorite white girl.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Stella is SUCH a gorgeous girl!! Now I see why my two girls' breeder said everyone wants white poodles


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

double post


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

*Thank you *



ChocolateMillie said:


> Stella is BEAUTIFUL both ways. Stella is my favorite white girl.


Awwww...thanks for saying so! You are so sweet!! Stella is my favorite white girl too


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Ms Stella, it sounds like you've got your husband well trained lol


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

tokipoke said:


> Ms Stella, it sounds like you've got your husband well trained lol


Yes, Stella has trained her daddy well...she stole his heart from the get-go. :love2: He has never had a dog that he let sleep on his bed, be on all the furniture, spend tons of money on food, grooming stuff, or that was a treasured family member. But he definitly has been bitten by the bug with Stella


----------

